
A border patrol agents reveals what it's like to guard migrant children - anigbrowl
https://www.propublica.org/article/a-border-patrol-agent-reveals-what-its-really-like-to-guard-migrant-children
======
ilaksh
Who are the people who are insisting on these conditions? Why are they not in
prison now? Why are we waiting to put them in prison?

Obviously they need their parents, they need more space and they need at least
some kind of makeshift one minute shower to get clean.

If they aren't going to do any of that, send them back to Mexico or Honduras.
Or maybe just let the community near the border take them in.

But keeping them in those conditions seems like the worst possible option of
all. If they are trying to dissuade people from coming, then I think sending
them back would be a humanitarian way.

~~~
ailideex
> Who are the people who are insisting on these conditions?

Why do you think someone insisting on these conditions? The default state of
being without civilization and resources is pretty shitty to begin with -
reality insists on that. You need resources to make it less shitty.

------
dvduval
What I would appreciate in a situation like this is more transparency. If
there is squalor, make it easy for us to see for ourselves. And if this is
something that is being exaggerated make it easy for us to see that too. I
tend thing the conditions are not good, but with more information it will
allow people to work together to do more to address this issue.

------
_pmf_
"Trump’s Immigration Policy at the Border" Which is exactly like Obama's
immigration policy in this specific regard.

~~~
js2
No[1,2,3], but even if it were, that wouldn't make the policy acceptable.

1\. [https://www.vox.com/2018/6/21/17488458/obama-immigration-
pol...](https://www.vox.com/2018/6/21/17488458/obama-immigration-policy-
family-separation-border)

2\.
[https://www.politifact.com/punditfact/statements/2018/jun/19...](https://www.politifact.com/punditfact/statements/2018/jun/19/matt-
schlapp/no-donald-trumps-separation-immigrant-families-was/)

3\. [https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-trump-child-
separati...](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-trump-child-separation-
meme/)

~~~
ailideex
[https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/05/illegal-
immigration-e...](https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/05/illegal-immigration-
enforcement-separating-kids-at-border/#slide-1)

